# Kanger Aerotank Mini



## WHeunis (26/7/14)

Hi again fellow vapers!

After a few weeks of starting out vaping on a Twisp kit, I decided to take the wallet plunge into some better kit.
After a little research, I ended on the Kanger Aerotank MINI.

Here follows my review of the device.
(For additional refference, I used my AeroMINI on a 650mAH Twisp battery, a 1000mAH Joyetech vv USB Passthrough Battery, and a "Bug VV USB Passthrough". The latter 2 will be reviewed at some point in the very near future - gimme a day or two).


First impression on the Aerotank Mini was very good. The packaging is compact, secure, and generally gives a very good image of quality. The finishing touch is the viewing window on the front.






After sliding out the main package from it's sleeve, and opening the flap, the device is available on the left. It comes assembled and ready for use, apart from the mouthpiece/driptip.

Also in the package, a spare coil (the first coil is already installed), and the metal tank housing (top right).


Once removed from the package and in my hands, it felt sturdy and not too heavy.
The least impressive part of the whole device has to be the mouthpiece/driptip. Even though it's design fits with the aesthetics of the device, it isn't very elegant by itself. It isn't very elegant once installed either.

Filling the tank was a bit of a sideways operation coming from a top coil device. The dual-bottom-coil design of the AeroMini needs to be filled from the bottom and could seem a little weird if it's the first time you work a bottom coil device.
Another thing that needs to be mentioned, is that filling the tank as far as it would go (dont overfill into the center tube!), once reassembled and turned upright, the tank will only be about 3/4 full.
This is unavoidable, and upon some research, part of it's design. The air-bubble in the top of the tank is vital to maintain a vacuum so that you dont get juice rocketing everywhere when using.






While were on the topic of the tank... The metal tube is aesthetically amazing. A full-metal device has a certain "pzazz" to it, that you just dont get with a glass tank.
But as pretty as it is, I feel like it is heavily impractical to use the metal sleeve with such a small (1.2-1.5ml) tank. The AeroMini is a juicehog. I don't want to rip the dam out from under the duck, but this thing drinks juice like nothing you have experienced before.
I mention this, because you will be refilling a LOT. My need to keep track of juice levels far outweighs the need for my device to look badass with the metal sleeve.
I personally feel that Kanger could have done around 300 times better by drilling out the little slits on the side of the metal tank sleeve and inlaying some glass/pyrex into those slits; If for nothing other than practicality...



So... tank filled, and hooked up... how does she go?
FRIGGIN AMAZINGLY!!!
Holy friggin bawlz! If you've just come off a Twisp, which has a pretty heavy draw and rather inconsistent production, this AeroMini is gonna blow your mind!
I must assume that this is the same thing all the newbie-vapekids like me go through when you first use a proper airflow tank...
I gotta admit... i pee'd a little.

Vapor production on this device is out of this world. The adjustable airflow is absolutely amazing.
That said, i feel they need a massive warning sticker on this thing...
DO NOT... i repeat... NOT... try a drag with the airflow turned CLOSED. You will literally be drinking juice through a straw at this point.
Don't do it kids... you've been warned.

Not only is the vapor production on this device amazing, the consistency at which it produces vapor is a blessing. The only time i got empty hits, small hits, or any such inconsistencies, was when I stored the device upside down (something you wouldn't dare try with a twisp fyi!), or after a refill when i didnt let it soak in after filling.
Those few occasions are also easily solved by a primer puff or two.


All in all, this device is fantastic. An absolute pleasure to use. Some small little problems exist; like the not-ever-completely-full tank, the somewhat excessive heating after prolonged and continuous use, and the punishing gurgling/spitting when something is wrong with the device, etc.
But nothing is ever completely perfect.

Most of its little problems can be solved by paying attention (dont overfill or turn airflow completely off), good maintenance (fresh and/or clean coils), and a little getting used to (dont vape nonstop for 25 minutes or your fingers WILL get burned).


Very very very VERY happy with my new purchase.
Can't think that I will be replacing this little miracle anytime soon...


VAPE ON!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RATZ (26/7/14)

I like that you are doing these reviews. It is good to get a fresh spin on things. Keep them coming!

I would however like to give my view on some of your points.
The metal tube cover thing for me would serve a practical purpose of protection. I spend a lot of time at heights and only just this week destroyed an Evod from 8m when it slip out my pocket. Not that I would take any glass device to work... I still suffer from things rolling of tables. I have learned how much juice I consume in different tanks, so not really an issue. A dry hit is also a good indicator of empty as well  The 3/4 Full thing seems to be a symptom of bottom coil devices and should be considered as a full tank. This was strange for me switching from Egos' to Evods' , I got over it. At Least the gurgling/spitting is immediate so you can fix it on the spot, unlike the Twisps that decide to do it at the least convenient / rudest moment !

A good review though. I enjoy that you include the packaging / overall experience. First impressions are an important part of the deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/7/14)

RATZ said:


> practical purpose of protection.
> <snip>
> A good review though. I enjoy that you include the packaging / overall experience. First impressions are an important part of the deal.


 
Good point on the protection. Haven't considered that, as such things are hugely outside the range of possibilities in my daily life, hehe.

Thanks for the props!
I like when a product comes well packaged. It always gets me amped when it looks good before I undress her...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (26/7/14)

Shiny packaging is so much fun to rip apart when getting to your new toy...
I have decided That box mods are my future. I spend way too much time up ladders for an IT guy. 

Why does that network cable always have to be unplugged in the most inconvenient place?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/7/14)

RATZ said:


> Why does that network cable always have to be unplugged in the most inconvenient place?


 
Warehouse cabling is the worst!!! 

(so glad im done with IT Tech industry!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (27/7/14)

You wanna buy an Aerotank Mega? Slightly used, perfect condition, 2 spare coil heads. And the same horrible drip tip. Now that i've been using an iClear X.I, i know that not all ss drip tips are cold and clammy and just unpleasant. Quite amazing.


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Hi @WHeunis
Thanks for the review. Great stuff and well done for taking the trouble. Will likely help many folks considering this tank.
I enjoyed your desrciption of how it vaped!!!

I dont have one of these and am curious about the adjustable airflow. Can it be set to be quite tight, like the Twisp? And at that setting, how is the vape?

How do you set the airflow for your taste ?

Also, i may have missed it, but what were you using to power the aerotank?

Edit - i checked your post again and noticed the feint grey small writing. Thanks.


----------



## Matuka (27/7/14)

Nice review. Which battery were you using and at what voltage did you get the best results?


----------



## Cat (27/7/14)

You adjust airflow by turning a ring. It can be closed, can be quite tight...but not quite the same as the Twisp...just different. Difficult to turn the ring because it is only a few mm above the base. So when it is on the HANA, which has a recessed connector, it is almost impossible to hold the base while turning it. If you turn it anti-clockwise to reduce airflow, the base unscrews instead. Better to unscrew it, turn the airflow ring, screw the Aerotank back in, then turn the airflow ring gradually to open the airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/7/14)

Matuka said:


> Nice review. Which battery were you using and at what voltage did you get the best results?



Mostly using a 1000mAH Joyetech VV with USB passthrough.
But regardless of battery, i find best to stay on the default 3.3V.

Higher voltage leaves a somewhat bitter taste with the juices ive used so far. Higher quality juices might perform differently, but right now, im sticking to 3.3V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/14)

I've had a lot of fun going as high as 5v on my mini protank 3 with a regular aerotank base.. I have a 1.7Ω coil in, so it'd be just under 15W. Granted I have to wait a little between pulls because the wicking isn't great..

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WHeunis (28/7/14)

Cat said:


> You adjust airflow by turning a ring. It can be closed, can be quite tight...but not quite the same as the Twisp...just different. Difficult to turn the ring because it is only a few mm above the base. So when it is on the HANA, which has a recessed connector, it is almost impossible to hold the base while turning it. If you turn it anti-clockwise to reduce airflow, the base unscrews instead. Better to unscrew it, turn the airflow ring, screw the Aerotank back in, then turn the airflow ring gradually to open the airflow.


 
Some good points about the larger battery mods.
I would think that the Mega might be better suited for such large options, don't quote me on that as I don't have a Mega or a large mod to back those claims up.
I've had no problems with accessing the ring on my regular batteries, but will certainly keep your points in mind for future upgrades etc.

All said though, the Mini seems more suited to "regular" use on slim batteries like the twists and it's kin; Whereas I get the impression that the Mega is more suited to those heavy vapes on mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat (28/7/14)

it doesnt really matter, just the looks. i think, though, that single coils better on low-power devices. .... - a generalisation based on typical commercial coils....that dual coils would probably [?] cause more voltage drop....a weak point on the itaste vv, i think. That's just to say, i'm glad i followed that advice/suggestion, and got EVOD BCC (bottom coil clearo, single coil) less expensive coils. 

i've been using a new iClear X.I (and i don't know how to adjust airflow, nothing moves, and it's a bit too airy)...for the past few days...it is easier to refill, quicker, and simpler procedure than the Mega...and this morning it had begin ti taste burnt, liquid barely covering the wicks,...and the MVP was due for recharge, so i filled an EVOD clearo and put it on the HANA....it works good, best i've tried so far. (iow, overall, i like it more than HANA or MVP with Aerotank Mega or iClear X.I ...and i like the X.I so much more than the Aerotank Mega that i'm thinking of selling the Mega.) 

If you're carrying in the pocket, then if you can dedicate a pocket to it, HANA or MVP, with an EVOD clearo, it's fine. (Don't have to dedicate a pocket to it but some stuff in the pocket with it is going to gradually scratch it.)


----------

